# Bank account after leaving



## webmongaz

Hi all, quick question...

Is it true that ENBD will close your bank account 2 months after your visa has been cancelled? My visa is with DMCC.

Also has anyone kept their ENBD bank account after leaving the country and carried on using it for whatever reason?

***Cheers***


----------



## Gavtek

I kept my ENBD account after I left (and I unsuccessfully tried to close it after I left). It's currently frozen because I did not do any transactions for 12 months, but there would have been nothing stopping me continuing to use the account as normal despite not being in the UAE.

I specifically requested the payroll department not to mark my final salary payment as "final salary" however, so that may have helped. Although they knew I was no longer in the UAE as I was doing my best to rain hell down on them for rejecting my account closure application because my signature apparently did not match.

If your employer won't play ball, you could always ask for your final salary to be paid into your UK account so ENBD won't get the notification that it's a final salary. 

Some people say the employer is obligated to inform the bank but it's complete nonsense, I processed payroll payments for years and not once did I ever tell any bank that a final salary payment was a final salary payment.


----------



## rsinner

Gavtek said:


> Some people say the employer is obligated to inform the bank but it's complete nonsense, I processed payroll payments for years and not once did I ever tell any bank that a final salary payment was a final salary payment.


1. For some banks, for the company to be "listed", this used to be a pre condition. Not sure if it still happens
2. If someone has a personal loan (or even a CC), some banks insist on a salary transfer letter from the company stating among other things that they will inform the banks about the final salary


----------



## Gavtek

And both of those are easily ignored.


----------



## TallyHo

I know people who kept ENBD accounts open for years after their visas were cancelled. This was in the past, however, and there have been some tightening up of rules and requests for EIDs to be shown to keep accounts open. But there are many foreign property owners and investors in the country without visas and who must have local bank accounts too. 

If you are leaving the UAE for good the sensible thing is to properly close down the account. Yes, it's a ballache, but it's also a ballache having a foreign account still open. Never know when it might come back to bite you in the a***. It's closing the credit cards that's more complicated than closing the accounts.

I've changed employers a few times in the past 11 years and never once was the accounts closed or blocked. But it has certainly happened to others. Depends on who your employers are.


----------



## sm105

I just went through this a few weeks ago with EmiratesNBD.

You can continue to operate SAVINGS ACCOUNTS (viz. those without a cheque book) as a non-resident. The UAE Central Bank however requires that any account holder issued with a cheque book must complete KYC with their bank and that requires proof of legal residence in the UAE.

Keep in mind that SAVINGS ACCOUNTS may have a minimum balance requirement, but if you meet that then EmiratesNBD seems perfectly happy to keep you as a customer. I've even gotten pitches from them to invest in some of their funds for non-residents.


----------

